# car dvd



## guzeppi (Jul 24, 2008)

:wave:hi there i've recently purchased a car dvd player from china,i went to a car electrition here in malta to connect it.at that time was ok but when i switched it on a warning appeard on the screen telling me to stop watch video player.all the time i enter the dvd ,t.v or the sd card function it appears continiosly.but surprisingly i can hear the sound.
if anyone can help me with this problem i thank you him very much because i'm a little worried.:wave:


----------



## Tybalt39 (Aug 21, 2008)

This type of unit generally has a wire that checks to see if the car is in park. If not in park, the DVD screen is disabled so you can't watch a movie (or TV) while driving. If the unit has GPS, most likely that screen is still working even in "drive/reverse". If you have a 2nd monitor connection, it is probably live when the main screen is disabled.

If you are seeing this warning when in "park" then the wire was probably mis-connected at the time of installation.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Guzeppi!

There is a wire that needs to see a ground for the picture to appear on screen, you need to find the instructions as each company has different requirements for this wire. Usually if you hook it to a toogle swicth you can make it work.


----------

